# The Greatest Secret Of 128 Velocity Layers In Sampling ?



## Chromofonic (Apr 20, 2022)

In this video, I look into achieving rich dynamics, usually associated with physically modelled virtual instruments, using a sample-based approach.
In the process, I run some experiments, look at historical formulas and apply the results to achieve smooth dynamic expression in sample-based virtual instruments. Can we achieve expressive results with only a handful of samples?
Oh... and there is a free Kontakt instrument at the end.




I hope you find value in the findings.


----------



## dhmusic (Apr 20, 2022)

You got my subscription at the birds


----------



## CGR (Apr 20, 2022)

Love the @Chromofonic videos. Highly informative and cleverly funny at the same time


----------

